# R35 GTR for Sale Northern Ireland?



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi lads, i'm after selling my TT Supra today so i'll looking for an R35 GTR. 2009/2010 CBA. Preferably a near standard car. Not particularly fussed over colour but would prefer a black car. Reason it has to be northern ireland is due to the fact I won't be hit with VAT if I buy one from mainland UK.

If anyone would consider selling a car please PM me,

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a nice one owner low mileage one on autotrader recently. Sadly silver but I’d rather by a nice car even it it was’nt my first colour choice.

good luck with your search


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Skint said:


> There was a nice one owner low mileage one on autotrader recently. Sadly silver but I’d rather by a nice car even it it was’nt my first colour choice.
> 
> good luck with your search


Was it? Have you any link to it? Tbh my colour choice would be black grey or silver.

Thanks


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

__





Cars Northern Ireland - Used Cars NI. Second hand cars for sale.







www.usedcarsni.com





Have you seen this? Any idea what vrt will be like?


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish35 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus thats lovely! Wing is a bit marimite but the rest is lovely. Im not sure but if its a pre july 2008 car it show be in the cheaper tax bracket too? Im guessing vrt would be €20k ish give or take a couple of grand either side.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm in the market for one but vrt is making me nervous. Haven't seen a Southern reg come up for sale in a long time


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish35 said:


> I'm in the market for one but vrt is making me nervous. Haven't seen a Southern reg come up for sale in a long time


I was looking at a 2011 one there in a dealer in dublin last week. Was considering trading in my 2019 530e msport. I sold the Supra during the week and said id go up and try do a deal with the bmw. I realised it was gone off carzone so i messaged them. After being on their forecourt for 6 months, it sold the day i sold my car. Was gutted!










Biggest problem now is brexit. I have enough to buy one from the uk now but when i drive it back through dublin port customs I won't have enough to pay the vat ontop until the R33 is gone. Absolute headache.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Tell me about it. Won't be many nice cars coming to Ireland now. Best we can hope if sterling tanks lol


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish35 said:


> Tell me about it. Won't be many nice cars coming to Ireland now. Best we can hope if sterling tanks lol


Its a wierd market. A 2009 R35 GTR is a €60k car in ireland and as frustrating as it is, people accept thats the way it is. In the UK its a £30-£34k car. Then you have americans paying $50k dolars for an R33 GTR and people in Ireland would think you got shafted if you paid that much lol.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

It's sick. You'd be driving a lambo in the UK for the price of a 2009 r35 in Ireland.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the import duties calculated on?


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Skint said:


> What’s the import duties calculated on?


10% duty on purchase price.
Followed by 23% vat on purchase, duty and delivery
Then 36% vrt of omsp (which is something you can only guess at, they won't tell you until you buy and present the car to them)!

So add about 75% to the UK price 😢


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Well buy one in the uk, drop the front end bits off and take it in as salvage. Once it’s inside build it back up.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

You could try that for vat and duty.
But vrt needs to be paid within 30 days of entering the state. There's a daily penalty for every day after 30.
Only vehicles that can be driven can be vrted.
Doubt you'd save much and they'd probably review the vat


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like your going to have to dig deep.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Skint said:


> Sounds like your going to have to dig deep.


Yep and unfortunetly they don't supply vaseline!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Can’t you just leave it on English plates and give it a yearly holiday over the water?


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202104271877156?advertising-location=at_cars&is-quick-search=TRUE&postcode=BT1%201AR&model=GT-R&page=1&radius=100&make=NISSAN&include-delivery-option=on&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly%20New&onesearchad=New&advertClassification=standard&sort=relevance



One in Derry


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Too many miles for me if I was buying a cba


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish35 said:


> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202104271877156?advertising-location=at_cars&is-quick-search=TRUE&postcode=BT1%201AR&model=GT-R&page=1&radius=100&make=NISSAN&include-delivery-option=on&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly%20New&onesearchad=New&advertClassification=standard&sort=relevance
> 
> 
> 
> One in Derry


Nice car thanks! Tbh I really have my heart on a darker colour and the other car im looking at seems to be ideal.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

GTS20s said:


> Nice car thanks! Tbh I really have my heart on a darker colour and the other car im looking at seems to be ideal.


Other one looks great, good luck with it


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

The search still continues. £35k budget here for 2009/2010 car


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

GTS20s said:


> The search still continues. £35k budget here for 2009/2010 car


Issue with the purple one?


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish35 said:


> Issue with the purple one?


Ah look, I suppose its just not for me. Ill have to keep diggin.


----------

